

A Software Design Manifesto (1990) - _pius
http://hci.stanford.edu/publications/bds/1-kapor.html

======
harshreality
The market is happy with marginal quality software, even if it's not good
enough. (In some cases, marginal might be good enough, in others the
externalities of marginal software aren't fully taken into account). Few
people are going to pursue good software when it'll be trounced in the
marketplace by marginal software. What's the solution to that?

~~~
Aldo_MX
People needs to solve their problems today, and if a product with marginal
quality (which is cheaper and faster to produce) can help them to get their
job done, they'll adopt it.

The market won't wait until top-quality software is finished if they have
alternatives they can use today.

~~~
_benedict
Also, there is a paucity of information with which to draw conclusions as to
the quality of software you are buying into (whether literally or
figuratively) in order to make informed decisions, and there are rarely
adequate resources assigned when making the decision to investigate potential
problems (or the expertise to do so effectively). This is all confounded
further by marketing departments putting out a lot of misleading information.

------
applecore
Related: [https://medium.com/@johnolilly/the-revolution-has-not-yet-
su...](https://medium.com/@johnolilly/the-revolution-has-not-yet-
succeeded-7513f1b0a80b)

